# The African-American Community.......



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

*......ain't gonna be happy.* :watching:

Autopsy of slain Missouri teen shows close-range gunshot: report


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Forensic tests back up Darren Wilson's account of events leading to shooting death of Michael Brown (VIDEO)

Yep, they won't like this one either, according to FBI forensics a struggle took place inside the officers patrol car which substantiates Officer Wilson's account.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Not only does forensic tests support the officer's story, but the inadvertant eye witness account supports it too. This community has never been about getting justice. No people who choose rioting over peaceful protest support justice.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Don't know any African-Americans and I would bet $1,000 that the BG in this story isn't one.


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

The attorney representing Brown's family claims the officer was trying to pull the suspect into the car!! While he was sitting in the car!! Never heard of a LEO trying to pull a struggling suspect into his own lap while sitting in his patrol!! Of course, he claims to have liars, I mean witnesses, to back up this highly suspect story!! Bunch of horses**t!!


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

hud35500 said:


> The attorney representing Brown's family claims the officer was trying to pull the suspect into the car!! While he was sitting in the car!! Never heard of a LEO trying to pull a struggling suspect into his own lap while sitting in his patrol!! Of course, he claims to have liars, I mean witnesses, to back up this highly suspect story!! Bunch of horses**t!!


I had heard the same thing about the officer attempting to pull the suspect into his car.

That's such a load of BS, that the attorney should be barred from practicing law for the rest of his life, for even attempting to convince anyone of that.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

> That's such a load of BS, that the attorney should be barred from practicing law for the rest of his life, for even attempting to convince anyone of that.


There's a reason that they are called "Liars for hire".


----------



## TurboHonda (Aug 4, 2012)

Lawyers are just a part of our feel good judicial system. 

It starts with the jury of our peers. They're really just a bunch of folks that can't come up with a reason to avoid jury duty. Usually they're the same biological and political complexion as the defendant or, better still, the defendant's mother. Then, they further exhibit their ignorance by trying to send a social message. 

The lawyer has no moral compunction against delivering the absurd to the willing and accepting jurors. I heard of one lawyer (don't ask me where) that tried to get a charge of anal sodomy reduced to following too close.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Sadly, the news agencies are a big part of the problem as well.
They don't check out the "facts" and publish any report or statement that will get viewers (and inflame opinions) that they can find, regardless of the "truth" behind what they are publishing.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

TurboHonda said:


> Lawyers are just a part of our feel good judicial system.
> 
> It starts with the jury of our peers. They're really just a bunch of folks that can't come up with a reason to avoid jury duty. Usually they're the same biological and political complexion as the defendant or, better still, the defendant's mother. Then, they further exhibit their ignorance by trying to send a social message.
> 
> The lawyer has no moral compunction against delivering the absurd to the willing and accepting jurors. I heard of one lawyer (don't ask me where) that tried to get a charge of anal sodomy reduced to following too close.


Have you ever sat on a jury?


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

SouthernBoy said:


> Have you ever sat on a jury?


Yes


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

During the events that followed the Missouri shooting, there was another shooting (elsewhere in the US) of a white teen by a black LEO. 
Barely made the local news. Wasn't as big a deal as it was a white person. 
?Justice for Dillon Taylor? Sought for White Man Fatally Shot By Black Officer - Fox Nation


----------



## TurboHonda (Aug 4, 2012)

SouthernBoy said:


> Have you ever sat on a jury?


No. And, I apologize for offending anyone who ever took on the serious duty of serving. My statement was overly broad and calloused. Just another example of alcohol and keyboards not mixing. I was serious about the lawyers, though.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

TurboHonda said:


> No. And, I apologize for offending anyone who ever took on the serious duty of serving. My statement was overly broad and calloused. Just another example of alcohol and keyboards not mixing. I was serious about the lawyers, though.


Perfectly understandable what with some of the decisions that come out of juries (OJ comes to mind right away). I've been on three of them; two criminal and one civil. My wife was a juror on a murder trial. On one of the criminal trials I was on, there was a racist on the panel. It was a black female and she was bound and determined not to "send another black boy to prison". Hell, he was already in prison and that is where he committed another assault for which we were trying him. We finally made her come around because the evidence was so overwhelming that she just could no longer ignore it.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Being judged by a jury of your peers is the greatest of all freedoms, along with voting. It's a shame that the system gets exploited by sleazy lawyers who depend on the emotions of whatever moron they can get empaneled to set guilty people free. Still, it's what we have and it works when enough decent people can be involved in the process. I've been on a few juries and learned a lot from the experience, each time. It's a pain in the butt, for sure, but it is also a duty that shouldn't be taken lightly. I always come away from each experience thinking that if I am ever charged with a crime, I sincerely hope that the folks who judge me will try as hard as I do to get it right.


----------



## noway2 (Jun 18, 2011)

SouthernBoy said:


> Don't know any African-Americans and I would bet $1,000 that the BG in this story isn't one.


I've known some, as in American citizens who immigrated from a country in Africa or whose parents did. In my experience they tend to have little in common with the group that collectively refers to itself as African-American. In fact I remember one of them saying, I'm American, not African-American.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

noway2 said:


> I've known some, as in American citizens who immigrated from a country in Africa or whose parents did. In my experience they tend to have little in common with the group that collectively refers to itself as African-American. In fact I remember one of them saying, I'm American, not African-American.


Yes sir, you definitely got my drift. I have known three African-Americans in my life. And one of them was white.


----------



## XD40inAVL (Feb 1, 2013)

paratrooper said:


> *......ain't gonna be happy.* :watching:
> 
> Autopsy of slain Missouri teen shows close-range gunshot: report


I've seen some white cop haters that don't like it either.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

XD40inAVL said:


> I've seen some white cop haters that don't like it either.


True.


----------

